# Swift highlights!



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

now that he is a rockets now,we won't see "highlights" like this next season:










Joke aside, more Stro highlights coming :banana: :


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

SWEET. I can see some things he can potentially do for us with some work from JVG


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

nice job on the highlights they run real smooth


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

23 said:


> SWEET. I can see some things he can potentially do for us with some work from JVG


Rockets fans should become familiar with the word, "STRO-tential". it's not a word with positive connotations.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That dunk on poor Yao is nasty... man....

now that I think about it, maybe THAT dunk was what made T-Mac think "We gotta have this guy on our team"


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

ooohhhh!!! Stromile Swift in Houston could be nasty! Maybe now playing with T-Mac and Yao will allow Stromile to focuse on defense and rebounding! If he does you guys could be scary. Great pick up!


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks again for the highlights kisstherim..... See, this is how you do it, you share with your Rockets brethren


----------

